# 1 step closer to disclosure?



## Gibsonator (May 18, 2022)

Pretty awesome to see the subject of ufo's or now known as uap's being talked about and taken serious. It would be awesome to get some solid knowledge on this in my lifetime.


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Gibsonator (May 18, 2022)

Interesting.


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2022)

I love this shit


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

Great stuff.

I mean, there pretty much has to be more life out there.

I hope we get a definitive answer within our lifetime


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> I mean, there pretty much has to be more life out there.
> 
> I hope we get a definitive answer within our lifetime



It wants nothing to do with us


----------



## Yano (May 18, 2022)

Aliens or tourists from the future ? hahaahah Elon Musks great great great grand kid offering "Scenic Tours of the Past" from the year 2600 or some shit. 

There was a great episode of the X-files if any one remembers it. An Air Force pilot that flies a "ufo" for us is freaked tells Mulder he knows the russians have them and hes dealt with them but then they encounter a real one and it blows his mind hahaha guy is basically a chain smoking nervous mess doubting if he is even real.


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

There's almost certainly life or there. There's a good possibility it's intelligent. 

It's almost certain that they have never visited. 
The closest, even remotely habitable planet that can support carbon based life would require faster than light travel to get to.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> There's almost certainly life or there. There's a good possibility it's intelligent.
> 
> It's almost certain that they have never visited.
> The closest, even remotely habitable planet that can support carbon based life would require faster than light travel to get to.
> ...


Or maybe other life forms visited long, long ago, before our planet even had life.

We can't assume all planets in the universe are on the same time frame as us.

Maybe they were much closer, but their solar system completed its life cycle so now their planet in uninhabitable, and we dismiss that.

There's almost certainly life out there somewhere, odds pretty much guarantee that. Maybe it's what we call "intelligent" life, maybe it's single-celled organisms, or maybe it's a life form our brains can't even imagine. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Or maybe other life forms visited long, long ago, before our planet even had life.
> 
> We can't assume all planets in the universe are on the same time frame as us.
> 
> ...


Humans aren't from earth. We destroyed a planet and relocated here. We are repeating the same process now.


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Humans aren't from earth. We destroyed a planet and relocated here. We are repeating the same process now.


Could be. Maybe we're the universe's virus. 🤣


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Could be. Maybe we're the universe's virus. 🤣


There so many examples that show how much more advanced ancient civilizations were then we believe. Gathers and hunters building advanced religious sites. Yea sure 🙄


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> There so many examples that show how much more advanced ancient civilizations were then we believe. Gathers and hunters building advanced religious sites. Yea sure 🙄


And we still can't figure out how they did those things.


----------



## Test_subject (May 18, 2022)

Don’t get too excited. If I were an alien life form I’d take one look at earth and nope the fuck out fast.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> There so many examples that show how much more advanced ancient civilizations were then we believe. Gathers and hunters building advanced religious sites. Yea sure 🙄





CJ said:


> And we still can't figure out how they did those things.



There are very few exceptions, but we have figured out the vast majority of how things were built


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There are very few exceptions, but we have figured out the vast majority of how things were built


Like?


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> There are very few exceptions, but we have figured out the vast majority of how things were built


Well... 🖕 then.  🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Like?



The The Antikythera comes to mind at first

How the fuck they managed that blows my mind

Things like the pyramids, Stonehenge etc are all debunked, easy peezy


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The The Antikythera comes to mind at first
> 
> How the fuck they managed that blows my mind
> 
> Things like the pyramids, Stonehenge etc are all debunked, easy peezy


Absolutely not the pyramids my friend. Your gonna buy into the saw/slave theory?


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Well... 🖕 then.  🤣


Yea fuck this guy. He's just mad his wife won't stop singing baby shark. 😘😘


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Absolutely not the pyramids my friend. Your gonna buy into the saw/slave theory?


When i have some ill post a video or two

As a guy who has specialized in critical lifts and picking, its. it not very hard with enough manpower


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> When i have some ill post a video or two
> 
> As a guy who has specialized in critical lifts and picking, its. it not very hard with enough manpower


The time tho man. It would've had too be worked on extremely fast 24/7 for 20+ years


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The time tho man. It would've had too be worked on extremely fast 24/7 for 20+ years



The expectations for construction up until revently were "Fuck, looks like this will take a while"

Would have taken a hella long time
But not undoable


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2022)

How did they precisely cut such massive stones in that quantity?  If youre saying it was with broze age saws, that’s just silly.


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> How did they precisely cut such massive stones in that quantity?  If youre saying it was with broze age saws, that’s just silly.


Have to agree I watched a special where fish used the type of saw available and they cut a measly few cm in hours time


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The time tho man. It would've had too be worked on extremely fast 24/7 for 20+ years


try hundreds of years. 

they werent built overnight


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

you all really think aliens came here and made a big stack of rocks for a bunch of primates without electricity?


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> you all really think aliens came here and made a big stack of rocks for a bunch of primates without electricity?


No I don't think pyramids were built by aliens at all. I do believe we had more advanced technologies then we are led to believe


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

thought i saw a documentary years ago that went over a bunch of different potential methods used for the pyramids.

pretty sure was something to do with water pressure cutting that a guy tested in modern times with comparable materials they would have had and found it plausible.


----------



## Gadawg (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No I don't think pyramids were built by aliens at all. I do believe we had more advanced technologies then we are led to believe


This. 

There were also maps in the library of alexandria accurately depicting antarctica. An entire continent we didnt even discover until 1918.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> This.
> 
> There were also maps in the library of alexandria accurately depicting antarctica. An entire continent we didnt even discover until 1918.


Not really 









						The Piri Re‘is map
					

Piri Re‘is was a Turkish sailor and cartographer, whose map of 1513 is claimed to show Antarctica without ice. It does not: why do some think it does?




					www.badarchaeology.com


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> This.
> 
> There were also maps in the library of alexandria accurately depicting antarctica. An entire continent we didnt even discover until 1918.


That one has been debunked. But if anyone wants to explain gobekli tepe to me I'm all ears


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The The Antikythera comes to mind at first
> 
> How the fuck they managed that blows my mind
> 
> Things like the pyramids, Stonehenge etc are all debunked, easy peezy


Well as a Greek I can assure you that was developed mainly because of our boyish good looks and massive pp's


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Anything that  once was thought to be supernatural or extraterrestrial or somehow even unexplainable has always turned out to not be once we figure it out.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Just because we don’t understand something  and don’t have the answer doesn’t mean we should fill in the gaps with god, ghosts, or aliens. 
Also Graham Hancock is presumptuous moron and is where a lot of these “theories”(using that word very loosely) come from


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just because we don’t understand something  and don’t have the answer doesn’t mean we should fill in the gaps with god, ghosts, or aliens.
> Also Graham Hancock is presumptuous moron and is where a lot of these “theories”(using that word very loosely) come from


Again I'm not claiming aliens. I'm claiming we were more advanced then we tend to believe.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 18, 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg is a fucking alien


----------



## Adrenolin (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No I don't think pyramids were built by aliens at all. I do believe we had more advanced technologies then we are led to believe


Oh oh I saw this movie yesterday.. you mean Wakanda....


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Oh oh I saw this movie yesterday.. you mean Wakanda....


Lol. Terrible movie


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 18, 2022)

in for thick alien sloots


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Again I'm not claiming aliens. I'm claiming we were more advanced then we tend to believe.


One of this biggest issues is how people dismissively say  hunter, gatherers. 
It’s not that we were more advanced it’s just that these people were extremely hard working and more intelligent than they are often given credit for.


----------



## Trendkill (May 18, 2022)

History channel did a show on the Antikythera mechanism last year.  Best one I've ever seen or read.  Complete xray tomography scan of it and a guy rebuilt an exact working replica.  It was far more complicated than anyone ever believed.  Capable of tracking orbits of all the known planets and a bunch of other stuff.  Hidden text on many of the pieces that helped decipher other capabilities.  Blew my mind.


----------



## Trendkill (May 18, 2022)

There's also been some interesting theories about the Egyptians using locks to lift the blocks of the pyramids much like how the panama canal works today.


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> One of this biggest issues is how people dismissively say  hunter, gatherers.
> It’s not that we were more advanced it’s just that these people were extremely hard working and more intelligent than they are often given credit for.


I think we are going for the same end here. I don't believe we had magic powers or robots or laser beams but to think that up to a measly 12k years ago we just mumbled nothings and walked around looking for honey and berries to survive is foolish.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> History channel did a show on the Antikythera mechanism last year.  Best one I've ever seen or read.  Complete xray tomography scan of it and a guy rebuilt an exact working replica.  It was far more complicated than anyone ever believed.  Capable of tracking orbits of all the known planets and a bunch of other stuff.  Hidden text on many of the pieces that helped decipher other capabilities.  Blew my mind.


The history channel is no better than a fantasy novel. 
They literally had ancient aliens


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The history channel is no better than a fantasy novel.
> They literally had ancient aliens


You know main man w the funky hair used to be a BB promoter lol


----------



## MisterSuperGod (May 18, 2022)

Let's all pray that when the aliens land and make contact they do so somewhere other than the South.

"Ya'll look funny. Ain't from around here, are ya'?" 

We're all fucking dead!


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Let's all pray that when the aliens land and make contact they do so somewhere other than the South.
> 
> "Ya'll look funny. Ain't from around here, are ya'?"
> 
> We're all fucking dead!


Ahh I had a racist joke to make off this but I'm going to gracefully exit stage left


----------



## Trendkill (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The history channel is no better than a fantasy novel.
> They literally had ancient aliens


some of the content on History channel, yes.  Not all of it.  They've got some some good, reality and fact based content such as the show I referenced.  Now, Skinwalker Ranch, Ancient Aliens and the like are horseshit.  I've been fascinated with that relic since I first learned about it 15 years ago.  This particular special they did showed the science behind the replica that was built, the various universities involved, etc.  It was not a hype based program.


----------



## Trendkill (May 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> some of the content on History channel, yes.  Not all of it.  They've got some some good, reality and fact based content such as the show I referenced.  Now, Skinwalker Ranch, Ancient Aliens and the like are horseshit.  I've been fascinated with that relic since I first learned about it 15 years ago.  This particular special they did showed the science behind the replica that was built, the various universities involved, etc.  It was not a hype based program.


AFter all that BS I just googled it and it was the Science Channel.  Does that meet your strict standards @RiR0?

Here's a link to the Smithsonian article about the same researches and some renders of the replica:









						Scientists May Have Discovered How the Ancient Greeks' 'First Computer' Tracked the Cosmos
					

Researchers proposed a new theoretical model for the Antikythera Mechanism, a 2,000-year-old device used to chart the universe




					www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## Achillesking (May 18, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> AFter all that BS I just googled it and it was the Science Channel.  Does that meet your strict standards @RiR0?
> 
> Here's a link to the Smithsonian article about the same researches and some renders of the replica.


I watched same documentary. Truly a modern of the ancient world regardless of how it was created


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> And we still can't figure out how they did those things.


Sure there are some things we don't understand, but this is an awesome watch on how 1 man can move insanely heavy objects with no modern tech...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> thought i saw a documentary years ago that went over a bunch of different potential methods used for the pyramids.
> 
> pretty sure was something to do with water pressure cutting that a guy tested in modern times with comparable materials they would have had and found it plausible.


How they did it is not known for sure, but they had some way of softening the stone in order to cut it more easily and then it would reharden I believe. Most of the large stones were cut straight from the bedrock, certain types of stones were easier to work with than others.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Sure there are some things we don't understand, but this is an awesome watch on how 1 man can move insanely heavy objects with no modern tech...



Yup, thats the video i watched as well

So this tubby guy can build stonehendge...

But an entire Dynasty with nearly unlimited resources cant build the pyramids?
With engineerinf and mechabixal advantage, its crazy what you can move

Talk to any millwright lol


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

The suspended 80 ton granite blocks in the kings chamber blow my mind.  Actually the entire thing blows my mind but I've read reasonable explanations for how they built most of it.  Moving 80 ton granite blocks more then half way up the pyramid and then layering them on top of each other.  That has to be one of the most impressive feats of engineering of all time.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The suspended 80 ton granite blocks in the kings chamber blow my mind.  Actually the entire thing blows my mind but I've read reasonable explanations for how they built most of it.  Moving 80 ton granite blocks more then half way up the pyramid and then layering them on top of each other.  That has to be one of the most impressive feats of engineering of all time.


I have seen The pyramids. construction could be explained I'm sure but no way were they cut using copper saws.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 20, 2022)

That was an interesting video


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I have seen The pyramids. construction could be explained I'm sure but no way were they cut using copper saws.


The precision cuts of the exterior blocks is incredible too.  Perfectly cut, zero gaps, on every exterior limestone block that used to cover the entire thing.  What a sight that must have been.  I'd love to go see them someday.  Not sure how the wife would feel about an Egyptian vacation but you never know?  I'd like to go see all the old Star Wars sets in Tunisia as well but again, hard sell there.  Might have to just take my boys for that one.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The precision cuts of the exterior blocks is incredible too.  Perfectly cut, zero gaps, on every exterior limestone block that used to cover the entire thing.  What a sight that must have been.  I'd love to go see them someday.  Not sure how the wife would feel about an Egyptian vacation but you never know?  I'd like to go see all the old Star Wars sets in Tunisia as well but again, hard sell there.  Might have to just take my boys for that one.


I was younger in my teens but still remember how crazy it was see something like for so perfectly. Not a degree of difference jn any cut no saw marks just perfectly smooth and joined together.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I was younger in my teens but still remember how crazy it was see something like for so perfectly. Not a degree of difference jn any cut no saw marks just perfectly smooth and joined together.


Not to mention it is perfectly aligned with the cardinal directions and is within 1/2" of level across it's entire, perfectly square foundation .


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Not to mention it is perfectly aligned with the cardinal directions and is within 1/2" of level across it's entire, perfectly square foundation .


Here’s an interesting article about it





__





						The Secret of The Pyramids' Perfect Alignment Might Be Explained After All
					

For centuries, the pyramids of Giza have puzzled researchers – not just their mysterious voids and hidden chambers, but exactly how ancient Egyptians built such impressive structures without modern technology.




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Not to mention it is perfectly aligned with the cardinal directions and is within 1/2" of level across it's entire, perfectly square foundation .


@silentlemon1011 will be here in no time to debunk all these radical myths. Fuckin grump


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s an interesting article about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp never mind it was this grump instead lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> @silentlemon1011 will be here in no time to debunk all these radical myths. Fuckin grump


Refer to my post above


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> @silentlemon1011 will be here in no time to debunk all these radical myths. Fuckin grump


I always cut him a little slack.  I mean he is Canadian after all.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> @silentlemon1011 will be here in no time to debunk all these radical myths. Fuckin grump



i was about to
But @RiR0 beat me to it.

fuck, as for square
You can build and form square with pieces of string and grade 3 math


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> i was about to
> But @RiR0 beat me to it.
> 
> fuck, as for square
> You can build and form square with pieces of string and grade 3 math


Your a Fuckin square.....I hate school and I hate all of you!!! I'm never coming back!!! Never !!!!


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Your a Fuckin square.....I hate school and I hate all of you!!! I'm never coming back!!! Never !!!!


I like the destruction of mystery and wonder


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Welp never mind it was this grump instead lol


Yes the other grump.  Always quick to a fight lol.  The article is just one explanation for how they might have done it.  It's logical but truth is nobody knows what method they used.  As the article says they didn't leave behind any documentation for how they built the damn thing which in itself is odd but maybe was common practice back then.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like the destruction of mystery and wonder



The reality is
Most things can be explained logically.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I like the destruction of mystery and wonder


Good bless your beautiful daughters imagination


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The reality is
> Most things can be explained logically.


Can't explain how I'm so strong and handsome 🤷‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Yes the other grump.  Always quick to a fight lol.  The article is just one explanation for how they might have done it.  It's logical but truth is nobody knows what method they used.  As the article says they didn't leave behind any documentation for how they built the damn thing which in itself is odd but maybe was common practice back then.



of course, its difficult to tell HOW they specifically did anyrhing back then, in terms of methodology

I have a lot of awe for these things, not bexause they are mystical or unexplained

But the sheer thinking and effort required to accomplish these feats.

I typically refer to occams razor when looking at unexplained


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> i was about to
> But @RiR0 beat me to it.
> 
> fuck, as for square
> You can build and form square with pieces of string and grade 3 math


Grump #2 has entered the conversation. 

Yes, of course you can.  But doing it over such a large area, without any modern methods, is impressive.  I'd also like to know how they kept the thing from sinking into the sand.  No idea what the Giza plateau is comprised of or what they used for the foundation.  Another mystery for @RiR0 to debunk for us.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Can't explain how I'm so strong and handsome 🤷‍♂️



Genetics and hard work

Explained

Fuck you


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Grump #2 has entered the conversation.
> 
> Yes, of course you can.  But doing it over such a large area, without any modern methods, is impressive.  I'd also like to know how they kept the thing from sinking into the sand.  No idea what the Giza plateau is comprised of or what they used for the foundation.  Another mystery for @RiR0 to debunk for us.



Definitly impressive as all fuck
Its amazing actually.

But all i like to say is, its all logical without any sort of shenanigans


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> of course, its difficult to tell HOW they specifically did anyrhing back then, in terms of methodology
> 
> I have a lot of awe for these things, not bexause they are mystical or unexplained
> 
> ...


Never heard of the razor. Care to share


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The reality is
> Most things can be explained logically.


And this is what pisses me off about all the alien, advanced technology, lost civilization bullshit that creeps into conversations like this.  If you think long enough and hard enough about it a rational or at least plausible explanation will come up.  Let's give these guys credit for their engineering and logistics prowess and less credit to the alien theories.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Grump #2 has entered the conversation.
> 
> Yes, of course you can.  But doing it over such a large area, without any modern methods, is impressive.  I'd also like to know how they kept the thing from sinking into the sand.  No idea what the Giza plateau is comprised of or what they used for the foundation.  Another mystery for @RiR0 to debunk for us.


It is extremely impressive. It’s amazing what humans are actually capable of when you remove all modern day conveniences and are raised in an environment without them.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Never heard of the razor. Care to share



The simplest explanation is typically the right explanation


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> And this is what pisses me off about all the alien, advanced technology, lost civilization bullshit that creeps into conversations like this.  If you think long enough and hard enough about it a rational or at least plausible explanation will come up.  Let's give these guys credit for their engineering and logistics prowess and less credit to the alien theories.


I believe ALL civilization was more advanced then we were taught. I think that's the explanation for all of this


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Never heard of the razor. Care to share


Occum's Razor in a nutshell - the simplest explanation is likely the best one.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Occum's Razor in a nutshell - the simplest explanation is likely the best one.


Ahhhh got it


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Never heard of the razor. Care to share


Ockham's razor (also spelled Occam's razor, pronounced AHK-uhmz RAY-zuhr) is the idea that, in trying to understand something, getting unnecessary information out of the way is the fastest way to the truth or to the best explanation.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Ockham's razor (also spelled Occam's razor, pronounced AHK-uhmz RAY-zuhr) is the idea that, in trying to understand something, getting unnecessary information out of the way is the fastest way to the truth or to the best explanation.


The competing theory is Gillette's razor which states that to continually grow sales and con consumers we must add complexity at a steady rate in the form of additional blades and lubricating strips.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Start by removing god or anything  supernatural or extraterrestrial from the equation. 
There’s never a situation where these can’t be disregarded immediately. There’s never been a situation where these weren’t the answer


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I believe ALL civilization was more advanced then we were taught. I think that's the explanation for all of this



I disagree
Even our civilization is fsr less advanced than yoi think
99% of the population doesnt even understsnd the basics od their surroundings
Most people donr know what a semi cinduxtor does, or how chemistry and ohysics work


My theory is geniuses like Tesla move thr unwashed masses forward


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I disagree
> Even our civilization is fsr less advanced than yoi think
> 99% of the population doesnt even understsnd the basics od their surroundings
> Most people donr know what a semi cinduxtor does, or how chemistry and ohysics work
> ...


Most people don’t even understand how calories work


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Most people don’t even understand how calories work



I guess basic thermodynamics arent a thing lol


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I guess basic thermodynamics arent a thing lol


Every try explaining to someone that caffeine has no energy in it?  I mean, yes, it has mass so technically it has energy but you get what I mean.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Every try explaining to someone that caffeine has no energy in it?  I mean, yes, it has mass so technically it has energy but you get what I mean.


Try to explain that alcohol is the 4th macro and had 7 cals per gram


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Most people don’t even understand how calories work





silentlemon1011 said:


> I guess basic thermodynamics arent a thing lol


Wrong!!! 

It's insulin. So I'm going to put butter in my coffee to lose weight. 🤪


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I disagree
> Even our civilization is fsr less advanced than yoi think
> 99% of the population doesnt even understsnd the basics od their surroundings
> Most people donr know what a semi cinduxtor does, or how chemistry and ohysics work
> ...


🥸


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Try to explain that alcohol is the 4th macro and had 7 cals per gram


I have this argument with my wife and her friends more often then I care to think....

"but vodka doesn't have any carbs"

bang head against wall repeatedly

No but it's 40%  alcohol at 7.2c/gram.  Have fun!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have this argument with my wife and her friends more often then I care to think....
> 
> "but vodka doesn't have any carbs"
> 
> ...



Them :
"Im cuttinf, switching from beer to whiskey"

Me : "Who ties your shoes for you in the morning?"


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have this argument with my wife and her friends more often then I care to think....
> 
> "but vodka doesn't have any carbs"
> 
> ...


Plus there's a direct correlation between booze and Mickey D's drive thru. 😁


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

CJ said:


> Plus there's a direct correlation between booze and Mickey D's drive thru. 😁


So true.  That's my other favorite.  Coming home from a party or something and she gets cravings for Taco Bell. You just spent all night drinking vodka and club soda to "not drink carbs" but you wanna crush a crunchwrap supreme and a bean burrito on the way home?  And you wanna lose 10lbs for your cousin's wedding.  How does any of this make sense?


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> So true.  That's my other favorite.  Coming home from a party or something and she gets cravings for Taco Bell. You just spent all night drinking vodka and club soda to "not drink carbs" but you wanna crush a crunchwrap supreme and a bean burrito on the way home?  And you wanna lose 10lbs for your cousin's wedding.  How does any of this make sense?


I say all this while vacuuming a beefy 5 layer burrito but, again, you get my point.


----------



## CJ (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> So true.  That's my other favorite.  Coming home from a party or something and she gets cravings for Taco Bell. You just spent all night drinking vodka and club soda to "not drink carbs" but you wanna crush a crunchwrap supreme and a bean burrito on the way home?  And you wanna lose 10lbs for your cousin's wedding.  How does any of this make sense?


I can't start my diet now, I'll wait until after memorial day.

.....after July 4th

....afyer labor day

....after Thanksgiving

.... After xmas

.... New years resolution.

There's always something you fukker!!!


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> So true.  That's my other favorite.  Coming home from a party or something and she gets cravings for Taco Bell. You just spent all night drinking vodka and club soda to "not drink carbs" but you wanna crush a crunchwrap supreme and a bean burrito on the way home?  And you wanna lose 10lbs for your cousin's wedding.  How does any of this make sense?


There is no calories in Taco Bell because as soon as you finish it comes out your ass


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> There is no calories in Taco Bell because as soon as you finish it comes out your ass


100000% truth.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 20, 2022)

I for one am just stoked to see an off-topic thread about fookin' aliens once more. Fook all that politics. This is the kind of shite the forum should be about when it ain't about PL / BB.  

Good shout lads. 👽.


----------



## Yano (May 20, 2022)

Ok bear with me ,, here's something I haven't seen mentioned in this thread , Crustal Displacement Theory

 " Hapgood (1958) developed a controversial theory called Earth Crust Displacement (ECD), according to which *the earth's lith- osphere can sometimes move as a whole over the asthenosphere*. The proposed mechanism for these crustal displacements is related to the build-up of thick ice-sheets in polar and near-polar regions."

So basically Hapgood theorized that the poles could gather enough weight that that could shift the lithosphere. Think  the skin on an orange that's not attached to the orange , so it can spin ,, there by the north and south pole might shift to more temperate climates and thus push more temperate zones into the deep freeze. In theory that mean under Antarctica could be a lost continent once inhabited by lost ancestors of man that have been long forgotten to our understanding of our current evolution. Any evidence of these lost lands would of ben crushed under all that ice n snow.

This planets been here for 5 billion years these "lost civilizations" that folks talk about might have simply come from a time before our stage of man existed , forgotten tech , forgotten ways of doing things and engineering , it all seems plausible to me. Just left overs from a stage of this planets history we have simply forgotten or never even realized existed. That might explain places like Gobekli Tepe or Puma Punku even some place like Longyou cave where it looks like the cave system as been created by huge grinders.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok bear with me ,, here's something I haven't seen mentioned in this thread , Crustal Displacement Theory
> 
> " Hapgood (1958) developed a controversial theory called Earth Crust Displacement (ECD), according to which *the earth's lith- osphere can sometimes move as a whole over the asthenosphere*. The proposed mechanism for these crustal displacements is related to the build-up of thick ice-sheets in polar and near-polar regions."
> 
> ...


See if I said This I would be crucified


----------



## Dex (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Humans aren't from earth. We destroyed a planet and relocated here. We are repeating the same process now.


Mind blown.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Dex said:


> Mind blown.


🤯🤯🤯


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

Everyone knows they've existed; except they are calling them the wrong thing.  Science calls them Extra-Terrestrial, but they are only relating to the physical realm.  Today, they are called interdimensional beings.  Throughout history, their appearance have been called accordingly....watchers, fallen angels, cherubim, annukim, rephaim, geborim, amelekim.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Everyone knows they've existed; except they are calling them the wrong thing.  Science calls them Extra-Terrestrial, but they are only relating to the physical realm.  Today, they are called interdimensional beings.  Throughout history, their appearance have been called accordingly....watchers, fallen angels, cherubim, annukim, rephaim, geborim, amelekim.


You’re not serious


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Humans aren't from earth. We destroyed a planet and relocated here. We are repeating the same process now.


LOL - i highly doubt that.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - i highly doubt that.


You think that’s less logical than interdementional beings?


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re not serious


I could care less what you think. This is my conclusion based on history, writings, and first accounts.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I could care less what you think. This is my conclusion based on history, writings, and first accounts.


You’ve lost your fucking mind.
Based on no evidence whatsoever and found in the writings of drug addled minds and schizophrenics


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You think that’s less logical than interdementional beings?


I watched interstellar too.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve lost your fucking mind.
> Based on no evidence whatsoever and found in the writings of drug addled minds and schizophrenics


I don't throw pearls and diamonds to pigs and dogs because they will just turn around and ravish me.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> LOL - i highly doubt that.


I could care less what you think. This is my conclusion based on history, writings, and first accounts.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don't throw pearls and diamonds to pigs and dogs because they will just turn around and ravish me.


Okay buddy. You’re ripe and ready to join a cult
This is up there with your advice on needing preexhaust to grow


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> I don't throw pearls and diamonds to pigs and dogs because they will just turn around and ravish me.


Would those be inter dementional pigs and dogs


----------



## Yano (May 20, 2022)




----------



## The Phoenix (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay buddy. You’re ripe and ready to join a cult
> This is up there with your advice on needing preexhaust to grow


Yes, I am ready.  You really got me there buddy cos you know me.  You need to take care of them stretch marks.  Iron works well.  LOL  have a good 'un.  You no longer amuse


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 22537


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes, I am ready.  You really got me there buddy cos you know me.  You need to take care of them stretch marks.  Iron works well.  LOL  have a good 'un.  You no longer amuse


You need to learn to grow 😂 
If you ever put on decent size you’d realize no amount high iron would stop the stretch marks 
Keep doing that preexhaust

Everything you post amuses me


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You need to learn to grow 😂
> If you ever put on decent size you’d realize no amount high iron would stop the stretch marks
> Keep doing that preexhaust
> 
> Everything you post amuses me


Stretch marks are sexy


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Stretch marks are sexy


Apparently we have low iron according to the inter dementional beings


----------



## Dex (May 20, 2022)

I pre-exhaust my wife's vagina.


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Dex said:


> I pre-exhaust my wife's vagina.


I preexhaust my wife’s mouth and then do my main work in the vagina


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Dex said:


> I pre-exhaust my wife's vagina.


I end at pre exhausting because my stick game is trash


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Apparently we have low iron according to the inter dementional beings


My iron is through the roof I'm just a little piggy 🐷


----------



## RiR0 (May 20, 2022)

Here’s a great idea tell guys on high doses of gear to take iron 😂 nothing bad could happen right? Right?! 
If there’s one thing guys on gear need it’s definitely thicker blood and a chance to harden and thicken the arteries


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s a great idea tell guys on high doses of gear to take iron 😂 nothing bad could happen right? Right?!
> If there’s one thing guys on gear need it’s definitely thicker blood and a chance to harden and thicken the arteries



#mudblood


----------



## Nodus1 (May 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> There's almost certainly life or there. There's a good possibility it's intelligent.
> 
> It's almost certain that they have never visited.
> The closest, even remotely habitable planet that can support carbon based life would require faster than light travel to get to.
> ...



I hope these Aliens know we like to fuck, and they bring the goods.



Achillesking said:


> I have seen The pyramids. construction could be explained I'm sure but no way were they cut using copper saws.



I knew a girl who had just got back from Cairo and I asked her what she thought of the pyramids. She sort of scrunched her face and said "They're in a bad neighborhood". 
Proves the importance of well-framed photography.

You've got yourself a pretty cool pyramid in Greece. While exploring the Peloponnese I discovered one on top of a mountain towering over the modern town of Sparta. (I didn't "discover" discover it, but you know what I mean) It sits prominent at the end of a massive spine of mountains and upon first approach I almost couldn't believe my eyes, as it looks perfectly man made. That area is actually incredibly beautiful and I'm surprised it isn't more well-known.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> I hope these Aliens know we like to fuck, and they bring the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people think the pyramids are way out in the middle of nowhere in the desert.  Nope, right on the edge of Cairo lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Most people think the pyramids are way out in the middle of nowhere in the desert.  Nope, right on the edge of Cairo lol.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> View attachment 22542


Lol, exactly.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Back to the original topic about the UFO hearings.  It's funny how people forget how far ahead DARPA and other military agencies and contractors can get.  The SR-71 was developed in the late 50s and used throughout the 60s and 70s and we didn't acknowledge its existence until the 80s if memory serves me.  Same for the F-117A which was developed in the 70s and wasn't acknowledged until the first gulf war in the late 80s early 90s.  Same for the B2.  And what about the stealth helicopter supposedly used on the Bin Laden raid?  Point is there is tons of secret stuff out there that we are simply unaware of.  Do I wanna know where my tax dollars are spent?  Of course.  But in some cases these things are better left in the dark.  There's a reason Lockheed calls it the Skunkworks.  The less anybody knows, especially the enemy, the better.


----------



## Achillesking (May 20, 2022)

Nodus1 said:


> I hope these Aliens know we like to fuck, and they bring the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pyramids of Argolis is what your speaking about. I have never seen it I have heard about it tho there is also pyramid of Hellinikon at Elliniko which is said to be the best preserved of the few pyramid like structures scattered through our the islands. If you think that is cool you should see the medieval castles we have that no one knows about


----------



## Yano (May 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Back to the original topic about the UFO hearings.  It's funny how people forget how far ahead DARPA and other military agencies and contractors can get.  The SR-71 was developed in the late 50s and used throughout the 60s and 70s and we didn't acknowledge its existence until the 80s if memory serves me.  Same for the F-117A which was developed in the 70s and wasn't acknowledged until the first gulf war in the late 80s early 90s.  Same for the B2.  And what about the stealth helicopter supposedly used on the Bin Laden raid?  Point is there is tons of secret stuff out there that we are simply unaware of.  Do I wanna know where my tax dollars are spent?  Of course.  But in some cases these things are better left in the dark.  There's a reason Lockheed calls it the Skunkworks.  The less anybody knows, especially the enemy, the better.


You'll see some odd shit flying up here for plane configurations , weird groups now and then but this is also home to a huge refueling wing so I figure that's some of those fellas doin stuff and things being refueled or them training. KC135 Stratotanker is a big ass fucking plane.


----------



## Trendkill (May 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> You'll see some odd shit flying up here for plane configurations , weird groups now and then but this is also home to a huge refueling wing so I figure that's some of those fellas doin stuff and things being refueled or them training. KC135 Stratotanker is a big ass fucking plane.


I am personally convinced 100% of UFO citings are experimental military aircraft or projectiles/missles.  Way too hard to keep a secret as big as UFOs a secret for very long especially in this day and age where everyone and their mom carries a 4K video camera at all times.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 21, 2022)

Remember this episode?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2022)

The way the massive stones are cut and interlocked in Puma Punku are super impressive as well.
Edit: thought I was replying to a more recent posting and  then realized it was page 3 or something lol.


----------

